# Short-term rental while property searching



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

We are moving to Dubai Jan 1st and need to find a place to rent for 2-3 months while we look for a property to rent, or maybe buy. Having spent a month on Arabian Ranches last year we have decided to live there but are looking for a specific villa type and don't want to be rushed into signing up for something less than suitable. We don't have an employer to provide initial accommodation as have set up our own freezone consultancy company. We don't want to take an expensive holiday let if we can avoid it. Any suggestions? It could be furnished or unfurnished.


----------



## sg1957 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Sue ,

Just happened to see your other thread where you're looking for a type 8 at arabian ranches. I tried posting a reply but I think the thread is closed? I do know of a friend who has just put up his saheel 3 bed up for sale. It doesn't have a pool though but its a beautiful house . If you 're interested I can pass on his email ... Not an agent lol


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi yes that would be great, thanks


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

I think we each need to have 5 posts before the private messaging system kicks in for us though...


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

...so here's my 5th post!


----------



## sg1957 (Oct 26, 2013)

expatsue said:


> ...so here's my 5th post!


Sorry haven't logged in for a bit lol


----------



## sg1957 (Oct 26, 2013)

Didn't know of the 5 post thing


----------



## sg1957 (Oct 26, 2013)

Will send you his details over pm


----------



## sg1957 (Oct 26, 2013)

Should hopefully work now x


----------



## sg1957 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol not working . Not sure why but not really familiar with the rules out here . Are we allowed to exchange email ids out here or does it have to be strictly pm ? mod?


----------



## sg1957 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorted . Thank you mods


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No no emails here, only by PM please. 

It takes an hour or two for your private message facility to be activated, please check back a little later.


----------

